# Airmail 1.3.2 : fonctionnement des Notifications ?!



## MilesTEG (2 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,
J'ai un petit soucis pour comprendre comment fonctionne les notifications d'Airmail.
Lors de l'ajout d'un compte dans l'application (iOS 10.2), j'ai cet écran :



Je ne saisi pas trop ce que sont les "Push Notification", d'autant que lorsque je les active j'ai ce message :



Ce qui m'inquiète un peu que mes données d'identifications soient stockées ailleurs que chez moi...
Je n'ai donc pas activé ces "Push Notifications". Mais alors je n'ai pas de notifications des mails qui arrivent.

J'ai donc contacté le support d'Airmail et ils me disent que : "Yes, the account credentials will be stored on the airmail server if you enable the push after adding the account."
et que "Without the account credentials, it is not possible to provide real time push for the emails."

Donc voilà, déjà qu'est-ce que ces "account credentials" ?? Ce sont mes logins/mots de passe ??
Et si je n'active pas les notifications push à l'ajout du compte, mais qu'après j'active les notifications dans l'application, ça envoie quand même les "account credentials" ?

Merci de votre aide.
++Miles


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (3 Janvier 2017)

J'ai utilisé Airmail aussi. Mais je trouve cela un peu lourd. Pour que le push soit activé, ils gardent tes mots de passe. Le push signifie qu'un mail, quand il arrive, est poussé directement sur ton client email. De mémoire, iCloud et Outlook proposent cela. Gmail non sauf si tu as un compte Pro. 
Pas réellement satisfait d'Airmail donc. 
Je suis passé sur Email (easilydo). Une merveille....
Essaie, tu m'en diras des nouvelles!!!!


----------



## MilesTEG (4 Janvier 2017)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> J'ai utilisé Airmail aussi. Mais je trouve cela un peu lourd. Pour que le push soit activé, ils gardent tes mots de passe. Le push signifie qu'un mail, quand il arrive, est poussé directement sur ton client email. De mémoire, iCloud et Outlook proposent cela. Gmail non sauf si tu as un compte Pro.
> Pas réellement satisfait d'Airmail donc.
> Je suis passé sur Email (easilydo). Une merveille....
> Essaie, tu m'en diras des nouvelles!!!!


Hello,
Merci pour le partage d'informations 
Ça ne me plait pas qu'ils gardent mes mots de passe... Donc je pense cesser d'utiliser Airmail que j'aime pourtant beaucoup par ailleurs (sur mes mac j'ai Airmail et ça fonctionne très bien sans stockage des mots de passe sur leurs serveurs...).
J'ai testé Email d'easilydo, mais je ne suis pas fan de la présentation. Je ne vois pas l'expéditeur correctement. Par exemple, le forum hardware.fr est affiché comme www. Sans parler que je n'ai plus le petit icône 
J'ai testé aussi Spark, mais même si là l'expéditeur est affiché en entier (email complet), je ne suis pas super fan de la présentation.
Et j'ai l'impression que les libérés gmails ne sont pas optimalement pris en charge. (et la nouvelle authentification de Gmail n'est pas encore présente au moins chez spark.
Je pense en tester encore une ou deux des applications, et sinon je pensais sérieusement installer Gmail et Outlook... mais l'ergonomie de ces deux est tellement pas ce que j'aime... Gmail : ça fait vieille interface, pas moderne. Outlook : trop clair, pas d'icône pour les messages...
C'est dommage j'aimais bien Airmail, mais leur histoire de stockage sur leur serveur de mes infos de connexion...

J'ai regardé sur le net, et apparemment la plupart des applications tierces de mails sur iOS procèdent de la même façon.
Spark compris.
Bref, va falloir que je relance le support d'Airmail pour savoir ce qu'ils font de nos données, où elles sont stockées, comment elles le sont...

Merci bien en tout cas


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (4 Janvier 2017)

Spark n'accepte que des pièces jointes petites auswi


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (4 Janvier 2017)

Outlook, c'est dinosaure. Un slide par côté. Yurk. Google just pour Gmail. Airmail pour moi. Le libellé de l'adresse, je ne m'en était même pas aperçu... quant à l'icône, je m'en  fiche. Spark est sur mon MBP. J'aime beaucoup. Mais cette app n'accepte d'envoyer de des fichiers de 10mb! Cela doit passer à 25 d'après ce qu'ils m'ont dit. Il manque à tous ces clients un mode "nuit" ce faisant...


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (21 Mars 2018)

Je relance ce fil. Les notifications d’Airmail fonctionnent parfaitement. Du coup, Airmail est mon email par défaut. L’extension Watch est bien meilleure que celle de Mail... Un comble! L’avantage de Mail est son intégration et sa capacité à envoyer des pieces jointes plus lourdes...


----------

